# Is there a Mt. Hamilton super bowl ride this year?



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Place?
Time?


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Last time it was heavily discussed on MTBR's NorCal board. Nothing posted there yet either.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

YZ 343 said:


> Place?
> Time?


Yes, you just started it. 9 am at the Community center on Berryessa (sp?). That gives you a good warm up, then pain, oh the pain, and wonding why the observatory never seems to get any bigger once you spot it.............
*
BUT MEET AT 8:30!!! Ride time is 9 AM*


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Brrr ... too cold at 9am tomorrow!


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

ukbloke said:


> Brrr ... too cold at 9am tomorrow!


http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/#5


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ukbloke said:


> Brrr ... too cold at 9am tomorrow!


That's why we wait until the begining of Feb when it's warmer...........................:yikes:


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Yes, you just started it. 9 am at the Community center on Berryessa (sp?). That gives you a good warm up, then pain, oh the pain, and wonding why the observatory never seems to get any bigger once you spot it..............


Oh Crap, I'm out. Family obligation (sporting event) I must attend. I will voice my deep disagreement with the NCVA on scheduling a tourney on Super Bowl Sunday. It should be a national holiday for all events that parents have to attend.......


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Why yes. Let me start gathering up the details!!!


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am new to this. Where do I need to sign up for this?


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

maximus_73 said:


> I am new to this. Where do I need to sign up for this?


Last time I did it, no sign up, just show up.


----------



## maximus_73 (Dec 13, 2012)

w-g said:


> Last time I did it, no sign up, just show up.


Thanks.


----------

